

Javascript coding error - lesson learned - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.blogspot.com/2012/01/stupid-coding-errors.html

======
kls
_Never, ever use Javascript to figure out the current date._

It should be never use client dates. The developers should have sent a server
UTC time code to the client and all JavaScript dates should have used that
date as there seed. We actually create an extension of the standard JavaScript
date in our projects which is seeded off of a server time so the time since
epoc comes from the server. Further, they still should not trust the clients
data as submitted and check to see if it is in range.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Exactly. Or, you could just use your server side language to stuff the
_server_ 's date onto the template.

